# محاضرات كلية الهندسة المدنية - جامعة دمشق - بقلم أحمد العوّاد - أرجو التثبيت للأهمية



## م.أحمد العوّاد (23 يناير 2012)

محاضرات كلية الهندسة المدنية - جامعة دمشق - بقلم أحمد العوّاد 

أضع بين أيدي طلاب كلية الهندسة المدنية و زملائي المهندسين المدنيين هذه المحاضرات القيمة جداً . و هي هامة جداً للطلاب وللزملاء المهندسين و تعتبر بمثابة مرجع .تم رفع المحاضرات على روابط جديدة مختلفة بحيث تبقى أطول مدة زمنية ممكنة .
الصورة التالية توضح المقررات الموجودة ضمن المحاضرات مع العلم بوجود بعض المحاضرات الخاصة بالدراسات العليا 

ملاحظة هامة : المحاضرات بصيغة pdf






التحميل 

لتحميل المحاضرات على رابط واحد بحجم 238 مب اضغط هنا أو هنا *




*
* 
*المحاضرات على جزئين حجم الأول 134 مب و حجم الثاني 104 مب 

الجزء الأول ***** الجزء الثاني *

*** لا تنسى وضع الجزئين في ملف واحد ثم فك الضغط لأحدها **
*
**



**

*المحاضرات على اربعة أجزاء حجم أول ثلاثة 60 مب و الرابع 52 مب تحميل مباشر 

الجزء الأول**** الجزء الثاني**** الجزء الثالث**** الجزء الرابع *

*** لا تنسى وضع الأجزاء الأربعة في ملف واحد ثم فك الضغط لأحدها **


لا تنسونا من الدعاء 











​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (24 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## freemanghassan (24 يناير 2012)

يسلمو إيديك أخي على المحاضرات القيمة

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يناير 2012)

تسلم إيدك يا بطل


----------



## محمد الجفري (24 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## engmze (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

عوداً حميداً أستاذ أحمد

تم تثبيت موضوعك في المواضيع الهامة المثبتة في المنتدى

وجزاك الله خيرا

منتظرين المزيد منك


----------



## حمدي شققي (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا للمهندس احمد عواد


----------



## hos1989 (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goldbeeerg (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## r008 (11 مارس 2012)

هل يوم محاضرات كبارى اخى الكريم ............


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البعيد القريب (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس احمد عواد
لقد قراءت مزكراتك وعندى كاملة
تعرف عندما افتحها كنت اتمنى وانا طالب ان اكون مثلك فى نظامك وخطك وترتيبك للمححاطرات وsections
لكن للاسف من صغرى وانا خطى رديء وليس لى كشكول لمادة كانت كل المواد كوكتيل
ياه فكرتنى بايام اتمنى ان تعمود 
ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك العملية


----------



## Eng. Firas (11 مارس 2012)

الف شكر على المحاضرات القيمة التي استفدت منها كثيرا -انا من دفعتك  
ذكرتنا بابو محفوظ واحمد اللحام وقتيبة والايام الخالية
انشالله ربي بيوفقنا جميعا نحقق اهدافنا ونبلغ طموحنا
احلى تحية
*حمى الله شامنا ووحررها ونصرها على نظام القتل والاجرام*


----------



## هانى حميده (11 مارس 2012)

:75:شكرا


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (13 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Boshra88 (13 مارس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (15 مارس 2012)

Eng. Firas قال:


> الف شكر على المحاضرات القيمة التي استفدت منها كثيرا -انا من دفعتك
> ذكرتنا بابو محفوظ واحمد اللحام وقتيبة والايام الخالية
> انشالله ربي بيوفقنا جميعا نحقق اهدافنا ونبلغ طموحنا
> احلى تحية
> *حمى الله شامنا ووحررها ونصرها على نظام القتل والاجرام*



كلامك كتير حلو و وبتمنى نتواصل اذا كنت فعلا من دفعتي بس عبارتك الاخيرة غلط اخي الكريم ********الله يحمي شامنا من حكام العرب الخونة و من الغرب مو من قائدها اسد العروبة ********:82:


----------



## مهندس سمير (16 مارس 2012)

والله تستحق كل الاوسمه والثناء ..........لك تحياتي وامنيات النوفيق


----------



## المهندس الامين (19 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك , ونصر الله شعب سوريا على الطاغية بشار


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (20 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (20 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng mohamed atty (21 مارس 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## محمود الكامل (21 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك


----------



## emad abd elrady (21 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## united 99 (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rj.civileng (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور استاذ احمد و الله يجزيك الخير على هالمحاضرات القيمه


----------



## eng-waheed (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أشهد أن المحاضرات التي كنت تخرجها كانت شاملة ومفيدة جدا 
أنا تخرجت معك في نفس السنة تحياتي لك


----------



## اصيل حميد (13 فبراير 2013)

goldbeeerg قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


بارك الله بيك على هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## eng3mer (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## غسان دواره (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس أحمد ......الله يوفقك بكل امورك


----------



## genius2020 (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (21 أبريل 2013)

اهلا و سهلا بكم جميعا


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (9 يونيو 2013)

يسلمو شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (10 يونيو 2013)

شكرا كتيييير


----------



## احمد822 (10 يونيو 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس احمد عواد

اللهم انا نسألك ان تجعلها في ميزان حسناته يوم القيامة

اللهم فرج عن أهلنا في سوريا واحفظهم من كل سوء


----------



## eng.ramidarwish (11 أغسطس 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Manssoor (15 يناير 2014)

أستاذي الكريم بيتون 1 وإنشاءات 1 غير موجودة! ممكن توفرها لنا بأسرع وقت؟ 
وشكراً....


----------



## mmd230 (17 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير مهندس أحمد عواد ...
بالفعل الملفات هي بمثابة مراجع هامة وأنا استفدت منها كثيراً ودعوت لك بكل حرف قرأته
ولأهميتها قمت بطباعتها على شكل كتب لإضافتها لمكتبتي
شكراً جزيلاً.....


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (17 يناير 2014)

:76:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:76:​


----------

